# BBQ Central Raffle 'GRAND PRIZE'  XL Oval Primo Grill/Smoker



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

BBQ Central Labor Day Raffle


*You can win this!* 



CLICK  *HERE* to enter today!!!


*"GRAND PRIZE"* - *Primo XL Oval Grill/Smoker (grill only) furnished by  *Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings LLC *

*"Runner Up Prizes" *3 - $35  * Texas Pepper Jelly* Gift Certificates,  *Reverend Marvins Gourmet BBQ Sauce*, *Billy Bar Grill Cleaners*, *Swamp Sauce* and Suzie Q's Santa Maria Gift Pack (donated by Helen Paradise).  More sponsors and prizes will be added as they are received.  Thank you to all the very generous donations from our Sponsors and Board Members! 

*2007 BBQ Central Labor Day Raffle Rules*. 

1. Entry fee is $25 per raffle ticket for the chance to win XL Primo Grill (grill only), w/shipping and handling*.      

2. Your entry fees * MUST BE paid no later than Friday, 31 August 2007. 
* 
3. The drawing will take place live via LIVE VIDEO STREAM on BBQ Central over the Labor Day weekend.  Exact date and time to be determined  

4. An individual can purchase no more than 5 tickets (at discounted rate of $20 each).  If more than five are purchased your excess funds will NOT be refunded. 

5. Grand Prize winner of the Primo Grill is not eligible to win additional prizes if their name is drawn again.  

6. When entering into this raffle and upon paying your entry fee you release Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings, Greg Rempe (BBQ Central Administrator), sponsors or makers of sponsored products of any liability or responsibility. 

7. Rules and prizes are subject to change without notice, but is not anticipated.

8. Entry fees can be paid at *[url]www.WolfeRub.com*[/url] .  Click on the "Win a Free Primo" in the navigation bar.  Read the rules and then hit the "add to cart", select the number of tickets you want to purchase and then checkout. 

9. There is a minimum quota of raffle tickets that must be sold in order to give away the Primo Grill.  If the minimum quota is not met by the deadline, your entry fees will be refunded.  This is not anticipated.


*NOTE* 

Grand Prize includes XL Primo Grill and S&H.  *However, due to unforeseen circumstances (ie, out of Country shipments, Air Freight, specialized delivery, excessive stairs, or anything determined by shipping carrier to cause additional costs) minimal additional shipping charges may apply, and would be your responsibility.  This is NOT anticipated but may apply under certain circumstances.   

CLICK  *HERE* to enter today!!!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 10, 2007)

I will draw the winner of the Primo cooker first...that way everyone has an equal shot at getting it!  

However, I will announce the Grand Prize last...it will all be visible (headphones and all) on the stream.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I will draw the winner of the Primo cooker first...that way everyone has an equal shot at getting it!
> 
> However, I will announce the Grand Prize last...it will all be visible (headphones and all) on the stream.



See it's decisions like that, that make you into our fearless macho leader!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 10, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I will draw the winner of the Primo cooker first...that way everyone has an equal shot at getting it!
> 
> However, I will announce the Grand Prize last...it will all be visible (headphones and all) on the stream.



Please let Marleigh pick my winning ticket/number.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

something smells fishy about this deal...Just Kidding I like the idea... I'll get one for sure you 2 entrepreneurs





> An entrepreneur (a loanword from french introduced and first defined by the Irish economist Richard Cantillon) is a person who undertakes and operates a new enterprise or venture and assumes some accountability for the inherent risks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds Cool!

I'm in like Skin!


----------



## john a (Aug 10, 2007)

Larry,

I do not use Pay Pal as they are owned by EBAY who is very anti 2nd Amendment. That's the only reason I have not shopped with you. I suspect I'm not the only non Pay Pal user, how about accepting credit cards? I would like to participate, give me another way to pay.

Thanks,

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> I do not use Pay Pal as they are owned by EBAY who is very anti 2nd Amendment. That's the only reason I have not shopped with you. I suspect I'm not the only non Pay Pal user, how about accepting credit cards? I would like to participate, give me another way to pay.
> 
> ...



John, 
      I do accept credit cards, just through Pay Pal though!      If sending a check or money order is easier for you guys just shoot me a PM or e-mail @ wolferub@gmail.com and I'll give you the mailing address.  This goes for the Raffle as well as buying Wolfe Rub, Primo's or Mavericks.  

      I apologize for any inconvenience using PayPal is for anyone.  Trust me I believe in the 2nd Amendment as well.  But I'm a very small business and PayPal right now is the cheapest shopping cart I've been able to find.


----------



## john a (Aug 11, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> John A.":1200mn8z]Larry said:
> 
> 
> > wolferub@gmail.com[/email] and I'll give you the mailing address.  This goes for the Raffle as well as buying Wolfe Rub, Primo's or Mavericks.
> ...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 11, 2007)

Larry can git another brand of grill if I WIN?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Larry can git another brand of grill if I WIN?



Some people are never happy!  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":2mjngdqe]Larry can git another brand of grill if I WIN?



Some people are never happy!  :roll:[/quote:2mjngdqe]

And know everything about everything...


----------



## Finney (Aug 11, 2007)

Why do the rules on the Wolfe Rub site say you don't have to be a BBQ Central member to win?
I thought that was one of the requirements when you were setting this up?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Why do the rules on the Wolfe Rub site say you don't have to be a BBQ Central member to win?
> I thought that was one of the requirements when you were setting this up?



Wow talk about calling someone out, especially by my friend Finney!  Simple PM would have been nice.  :roll: 

It's not on the BBQ Central Rules cause I forgot to add it.  I added you don't have to be a board member because only 18 people voted on the poll and that is just about half of the participation we need in order to give the Primo away.  Now if you would like to fork out the difference I'd be happy to make it BBQ Central members only, or until I'm confident enough BBQ Central Members are going to enter.  I WANT it to be BBQ Central Members only, but from the sauce contest history we needed alot of outside participation to meet the quota.  I really want one of you guys to get this grill.    

For the record I have two BBQ Central members that are sending me checks Monday.  So far those are the only entries I have from BBC Members or anyone else.  So if it will make the board happy I will make it mandatory to be a BBQ Central Member.  But I'm counting on you guys to make this a success by getting enough people to join.  

We need at least 34 entries total to make this happen.  If we get more entires than required, the additional funds will go towards accessories for the Primo Grill for the winner.  If we were to somehow by an act of God get 68 paid entries I will give away two Primo Grills.  

Go *HERE* and down to #9 to see the rules change.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok, I'm in officially now Larry.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

Got it THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Will there be a cap on the # of entries so we know what the odds are?



Glenn, per the rules, you can buy up to 5 tickets...which would afford you one free ticket!    $100/5 tickets.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> GlennR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greg I think he was referring to how many people total can enter.

Glenn, no there is not a cap on the number of total entries.  If we get enough entries we'll give away two Primo's, otherwise any additional funding will be added to the Grand Prize in the means of Primo accessories.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay guys and girls.  I have 1 confirmed entry so far and 3 checks that will be mailed out today.  We only need about 34 entries total in order to do make this raffle a success.  This Raffle is only open to BBQ Central Members so it's guaranteed some one here will win the Primo.  Entries are $25 per chance or 5 chances for $100!  The MSRP for this grill is $1,049, PLUS shipping and handling!  The Raffle Prize includes the XL Primo and shipping and handling!  Come on and show your support to the best BBQ Forum on the web and enter today!   Go to www.wolferub.com and purchase your chance to win the XL Primo Oval today!  If you don't want to use PayPal, please PM me or e-mail me at wolferub@gmail.com and I'll give you the address to forward checks or money orders.  T


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 13, 2007)

Larry, I think it should be open to other forums...that way we don't need to rely on only BBQ Central members to come up with the entry minimum!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Larry, I think it should be open to other forums...that way we don't need to rely on only BBQ Central members to come up with the entry minimum!



Well I had it open to everyone and then Finney posted that it was supposed to be BBQ Central only.  So now I don't know what the heck to do.  I would like to think we'd have enough support from BBQ Central alone!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 13, 2007)

Finney has no power...why would you listen to him!!??  He isn't going to enter any way...he already has 2!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 13, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":u1sfhe1b][quote="007bond-jb":u1sfhe1b]Larry can git another brand of grill if I WIN?



Some people are never happy!  :roll:[/quote:u1sfhe1b]

And know everything about everything...  [/quote:u1sfhe1b]

Its my High IQ Sorry Greg  I would still welcome you if yall came down south


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for entering into the Raffle JB!  Now the rest of you guys need to enter!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 13, 2007)

Still??  Do we fall out of love some where along the line, JB?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 13, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Still??  Do we fall out of love some where along the line, JB?



I still Love you Ren & Rempy


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2007)

Come on guys!  We need more of you to enter the Raffle in order for it to be a success and for someone to win the Primo!  So far we have 10 entries!


----------



## john a (Aug 14, 2007)

$$$ on the way Larry for this and rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2007)

What's going on with you guys???  I did a poll and everyone voted for us to have this raffle.  I have received 3 entries so far!    I know there's still time left, but I'm getting worried we're not going to have enough entries to give away the Primo. 

Click *HERE* to enter today for your chance to win an XL Primo Oval Kamado!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 16, 2007)

I am pimping it on BBQ Central Radio as well...many times an hour!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I am pimping it on BBQ Central Radio as well...many times an hour!



Obviously nobody's listening, because I'm not getting entries!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 16, 2007)

Be patient... your funds should be showing up tomorrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Be patient... your funds should be showing up tomorrow.



I hope other's follow your lead!  Thank you Helen and the other entries!!!


----------



## john a (Aug 16, 2007)

Larry,

If mine does not show up soon let me know.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 17, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> If mine does not show up soon let me know.



John I received your entry last night!  Thanks!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 17, 2007)

I entered.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 17, 2007)

OK... Money is in.


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me why I got about 20 e-mails containing messages back and forth between Finney, Larry and others all refering to this raffle????????? I was not participating in any of that disscussion.

Al


----------



## Unity (Aug 17, 2007)

What's the count, Larry?

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 18, 2007)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me why I got about 20 e-mails containing messages back and forth between Finney, Larry and others all refering to this raffle????????? I was not participating in any of that disscussion.
> 
> Al



Sorry Al, we wanted you to contribute!


----------



## Finney (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm in...   

Hey, I thought you guys wanted a raffle?!?!?!

Get you sorry asses off the couch and enter. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Al":pfvrqq7l]Can someone tell me why I got about 20 e-mails containing messages back and forth between Finney, Larry and others all refering to this raffle????????? I was not participating in any of that disscussion.
> 
> Al



Sorry Al, we wanted you to contribute!   [/quote:pfvrqq7l]



			
				Unity said:
			
		

> What's the count, Larry?
> 
> --John  8)



John, we have about 20 entries at this time and need 14 more


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 18, 2007)

No body reads these stickys... Keep posting it in the main 3 topics....Get JB to make a freakin Video or something...Do you want me to make a video too? I'll do it for 2 tickets....LOL...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 19, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> No body reads these stickys... Keep posting it in the main 3 topics....Get JB to make a freakin Video or something...Do you want me to make a video too? I'll do it for 2 tickets....LOL...




If you and JB will make a video it would be very much appreciated!  I'll tell you what, I'll get Greg to waive yours and JB's board dues for the next year if you two will make a video!

BTW, if we don't get more entries into the Raffle it's not gonna happen........  This is a great opportunity for one of you guys to get a XL Primo for as low as $25.  I wanna be able to give away a Primo as often as possible, but if we don't have the participation, I can't do it.....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 19, 2007)

The Sauce King of Chicago has just donated 3 bottles of sauce to the Runner up Bin...Thanks Frank!!

Larry, please add that to the list!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be a stick in the mud, but you're not really giving it away.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*So that means the shipping is free?*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1dupa9jc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be a stick in the mud, but you're not really giving it away.[/quote:1dupa9jc]

Well I suppose you're correct, but tell me where else you can get a Primo for as little as $25.  I have a price I have to pay for the Primo and that is all I'm trying to cover, plus the shipping cost, so this is certainly not a money making attempt.  I am trying to do this Raffle and other contests to help my BBQ friends get a Primo Grill for next to nothing.  So call it what you want, no I'm not giving it away, I'm just trying to offer up an "opportunity" if you will......


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 20, 2007)

Well Larry, I thank you for your efforts. :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2007)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Well Larry, I thank you for your efforts. :P



And I thank you for your VERY generous donation of Swamp Sauce, Tim!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2007)

Received a couple more yesterday!  We still need a few more!!!

Enter the Raffle here today!

www.wolferub.com


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2007)

We're getting close, but still need more entries!!


Enter the Raffle here today!

www.wolferub.com


----------



## john pen (Aug 23, 2007)

The winning entry has been submited !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2007)

Only 7 days left to enter the BBQ Central Raffle and your chance to win a Primo XL Oval Kamado Smoker and Grill !!  We need at least 8 more entries to make this a success!!!

Go to www.wolferub.com to enter today!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2007)

5 Days left to enter the BBQ Central Labor Day Raffle and we still need 5 tickets.  I have 4 people that have told me they're going to enter but I haven't received their entry fees yet.  Please let me know if you still plan on entering.  Thanks!!

Go to www.wolferub.com for details on the raffle and to enter!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 26, 2007)

ok, I'll buy two tickets....that means if the other 4 pay, we
have a raffle.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, I'll buy two tickets....that means if the other 4 pay, we
> have a raffle.



No Cappy, I mean we need 5 on top of the ones that people have committed to.  

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 26, 2007)

dang it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2007)

[smilie=bump.gif]


----------



## DaleP (Aug 27, 2007)

Check is in the mail.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Check is in the mail.



Thank you Dale!  Your 3 - 1lb bottles of Bold went out this morning, you should have them by Wednesday!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 29, 2007)

Did you get my check?


----------



## Griff (Aug 30, 2007)

Larry, what's the count? And when is the drawing?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 30, 2007)

The drawing will be held live on BBQ Central TV this Saturday at 10am EST!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll be turning in pork...call me and leave a message
with what I won.


----------



## Griff (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll still be in bed. That's 6 am my time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'll be turning in pork...call me and leave a message
> with what I won.



You need to pay first!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 31, 2007)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO ENTER THE BBQ CENTRAL RAFFLE!  

GRAND PRIZE IS AN PRIMO XL OVAL KAMADO

ENTER TODAY AT WWW.WOLFERUB.COM


----------



## john pen (Aug 31, 2007)

Did we sell enough to cover the cost ?


----------



## Ineffectual (Aug 31, 2007)

Made my entry today.  Paypal had a default shipping though I couldn't get off.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 31, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Did we sell enough to cover the cost ?



YES!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 31, 2007)

Ineffectual said:
			
		

> Made my entry today.  Paypal had a default shipping though I couldn't get off.



I noticed that and fixed the Bug that PayPal had and I have refunded the shipping costs!  Thank you!


----------

